# Need help with sourcing bunny pen materials!



## beccabeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey all, 

I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get some materials to make a bunny pen?

It's a bit of a strange request, however, because I'm splitting a room in half and only need a straight bit of wire/ pen, but I need it to fold/ roll up so that I can store it when Pip is in his cage at night/ while I'm out at work. 

I'll do my best to explain what I mean!!

Pip lives in my bedroom, which is pretty much just a big cube. My bed is in one half and Pip's cage is opposite the end of my bed, against the wall. What I want to do is split the room across the middle with something- this is mainly to stop him getting under my bed and also means I can sit at my desk and work while he is out (and don't have to worry about him getting at my cables)

My question is, what can I use? 
The 'wall' needs to be 12ft long (width of one wall to my wardrobe) and at least 32" high (so that it should be future proof for when Pip's bigger)
It also needs to be able to fold up or roll for easy storage (I was thinking chicken wire- but I don't know if this is sturdy enough to make a wall across my room.

I've looked at runs and pens, but ideally I want him to have access to the biggest space and to be able to go back in his cage (as he goes in to use the toilet, and it means as little disruption for him as possible!)

Another factor in this is money- I've looked online and the best thing suited to my needs is something like this, but folded out straight- 






But I'm not sure if it would be long enough to reach both ends of my room, and they tend to be really overpriced. 


I ideally need to get materials to make this today to let him run around tonight- last night my bunny proofing didn't go so well and he got under my bed and it took an age to get him out again!

I'm in the UK if it helps, and have access to a Homebase/ Dobbies and B&Q this afternoon 

Thanks guys!
x B


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 11, 2013)

Could you just block off under your bed with underbed storage or something like that? Otherwise, you could use plastic garden trellis or aviary mesh with some sort of uprights to attach it to.


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi curiouscarrot- 
Unfortunately, my bed is a bit of a strange one- the gap is too small for storage boxes (less than 10cm) but ideal for a bunny to hop around under  I might look into the garden trellis idea- I might need to use my ultimate DIY skills for this problem haha!

Thanks x B


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 11, 2013)

beccabeau said:


> (less than 10cm)


You could build a box to shove under there? You wouldn't even need to use timber, you could score and fold a cardboard box.


----------



## sgbinky (Jun 11, 2013)

We hook ourselves with connecting dog playpens here. But rabbits can be clever things at times - putting their nose below them to flip them over. We had to use book weights and cable ties for prevention. I hope my two cents worth advice help..


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting something that connected (like on hinges) because then it would fold. 
Good call about the weights- my little bun seems to be a tricksy clever thing. No doubt he'd try and tip the frame over!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 11, 2013)

We got a playpen similar to the picture that folds up when not in use. Extra space when they are out and can be put away under a bed or in a closet.


----------



## Lorelei (Jun 11, 2013)

I would think about making it at least 36" high. I don't know if you have a dwarf rabbit or a larger breed, but mine weighs 7 lbs and can easily clear a 32" gate. I ended getting him a 42" high x-pen which works great. I would look for used dog x-pens at garage sales or on craigslist or the equivalent, and then sterilizing the heck out of them.


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all! Thought I would update this thread with what I pulled together to mke my (kinda) finished fence barrier  






(apologies for the state of my room!)


----------



## KeltonB (Jun 18, 2013)

beccabeau said:


> Hi all! Thought I would update this thread with what I pulled together to mke my (kinda) finished fence barrier



That's pretty cool! Is it two separate sections? Looks like one of two panels and one of three panels?


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks!

Yeah, there's two there that are overlapping- They're both 3 panels long, and I've got another one in the garden that's still to be finished- it just gives me the flexibility of where Pip runs around. The plan is to be able to cable tie them together and make different shapes of run, depending on how much of my room I want to move around in


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 18, 2013)

and just to show what it looks like when it's not being used.


----------

